# Annie watching over Rhett



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful, Annie found the most beautiful place to take break, next to her brother Rhett. It seems like today is a very special day, I had a few signs of my Buddy's presence today too.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

That was Rhett's favorite place to lay and watch what was going on in the back yard in the summertime. Annie has on several previous occasions laid back there by his memorial doing the same thing. I want to believe that she's letting him know that he can rest as she is taking care of everything for him now.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Showing us that love never dies... <3


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That is such a poignant photo. The resemblance between Annie and Rhett is quite something.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Whenever we go to visit my best friend, Max first visits Duke's grave - there's a plaque in a stand of trees, and his ashes are there. No matter what, he goes there first.
Today was a very special day, indeed.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Very beautiful photograph of both your dear ones


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very beautiful and touching.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

very touching --- they look alike


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a touching photo of Annie and she really does look just like Rhett.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That is so very precious. 

Annie's such a beautiful girl.


Beautiful memorial to Rhett.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Such a beautiful picture and furbaby!!!


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

How beautiful...


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, very special :')
What a lovely girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How very touching...they just seem to know, don't they.

Very sweet. A beautiful memorial.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, that is just so sweet! She really does look like him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Such a lovely shot of the two.
They are really forever with us.


----------

